# Msn pour mac ?



## Graciosa (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un macbook OS X (version 10.6). J'aimerais savoir, quelle est la meilleure alternative pour msn sur mac? J'aimerais avoir la vidéo et les fonctions de bases de msn... Voila j'espere que vous pourrez me conseiller ! 
Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
iChat, déjà sur Mac.
Sinon aMSN ou Skype, entre autres.


----------



## Onmac (10 Septembre 2011)

Sinon, il existe Microsoft Office Mac. Qui comprend Word, Excel, Powerpoint, MSN etc...


----------



## iMacounet (10 Septembre 2011)

Messenger for Mac.


----------



## tonrain (10 Septembre 2011)

MSN Mac est gratuit et comprend toutes les fonctions de base: vidéo, audio, écrit...


----------



## Graciosa (11 Septembre 2011)

Plutot aMSN ou Microsoft Mssenger ?? ^^


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

Graciosa a dit:


> Plutot aMSN ou Microsoft Mssenger ?? ^^


J'utilise aMSN depuis très longtemps et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
Essaie les deux et voit ce qui te convient le mieux.


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (11 Septembre 2011)

Hello !


Pour ma part j'ai eu de nombreux soucis avec aMsn (surtout en conversation webcam qui coupai sans explications puis obligé de relancer l'appli... bref !) Je te conseil Adium si tu veux conserver ton adresse type "msn" ou bien skype qui pour moi est vraiment un solution ultra convaincante et bien plus ergonomique. 

A bon entendeur !


----------



## iMacounet (11 Septembre 2011)

Adium, c'est plus réseau IRC !

J'utilise Messenger, c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus de Windows Live Messenger.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

Pierrkiiroule a dit:


> (...) Pour ma part j'ai eu de nombreux  soucis avec aMsn (surtout en conversation webcam qui coupai sans  explications puis obligé de relancer l'appli... bref !) (...)


Et moi jamais. Comme quoi... 


Pierrkiiroule a dit:


> (...) Je te conseil Adium (...)


Et pour la vidéo ?


Graciosa a dit:


> (...) J'aimerais avoir la vidéo (...)


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (11 Septembre 2011)

Ah oui certes... alors aMsn ! Ca fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas utilisé peu être que les problème que j'ai eu on été résolus !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

Pierrkiiroule a dit:


> (...) peu être que les problème que j'ai eu on été résolus !


Effectivement, à un moment il y avait une version qui buguait et il fallait revenir à la version d'avant (je ne me souviens plus laquelle).


----------

